# Where do you think the Anthrax is coming from..



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Hope iam not being politically incorrect..
Hope iam not offending anyone..
Iam just flabbergasted at all that has been happening lately and as a proud new American I cannot understand why anyone could do that to us..

Cutting to the chase...
I think it's an American doing it .
Someone who is trying to take advantage of the opportunity while all this chaos is going on.
I hope Iam wrong. 
I think the other terrorists have a bigger plan for us.. Like small pox or a stronger starain of TB.

Any other opinions????
Danielle


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Danielle:

I have the xact same thoughts.

I hope that they find those [email protected]#$%^&*( soon ! I just feel sorry for the victims and their families.

Wherever they come from these terrorists are not going to win!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It crossed my mind as well! I hope these terrorists are caught soon...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm sure lots of the non dangerous white powder found in letters are the work of bored teenagers, or not too smart adults.


As for the real anthrax, who knows. Members of milicia, ben Ladden's friends. Many possibilities.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I too have thought the exact same thing! This doesn't fit the MO for the terrorists. I spoke with a friend and he said the same thing. It is pretty sick to think that someone is taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

The strains that have been used so far match with strains that the US was developing in their germ warfare program in the 60s. If this was Bin Laden's action, I think other sources from the Middle East or Eastern Europe would have been more readily accessible (and he did order some from them a few years ago). In addition, none of the contaminated envelopes had anti-caking agents which would have allowed the spores to spread more freely in the air and cause much more extensive damage. This indicates that the culprit is not that sophisticated. Contrary to popular belief, anthrax is available to just about anyone, and I'm told you can even order it via the web. I'm concerned that while we're dealing with a small-time terrorist here, the real terrorists are planning something much greater. I have much sympathy for all of you living in big cities in the US...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great minds think alike, I guess. My thought was someone who wants to stoke up the hatred among us and between us and Muslims. Why else the notes with anti-American and anti-Israel comments? Anneke's point about U.S. strains of the stuff is well-made. While we're busy with that, overtaxing our public health system, something more systemic may crop up. 

I am mindful more and more lately of my former students' outlook on life. Three of them had forms of muscular dystrophy. Even as five-year-olds, they knew their futures were short. They focused on making each day count. I only hope I can reach the same frame of mind as they. They were ready for whatever was coming, whenever it might come.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Heard on the news that the latest case of anthrax is from a strain that can be found in Russia and Irak.


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Guys! Scary to be living in Anthraxistan?? Wash your hands. We don't want the cousin of the Unabomber to prevail.

Debbie


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Want to hear the freajkiest thing..
We are taking pecautions at home. iam sure that I will not receive an actual anthrax letter but my mail may actually get in contact with anthrax at the postoffice (mail coming from the affected postoffices you never know)
We go to our mailbox with a bag and a surgical mask on and then microwave our mail for 1 minute) It smells like burned glue by the time we get to our mail.. Is that sick..
I may die from glue inhalation.
Danielle
Paranoia strikes again


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I don't give a hoot whether I'm politically correct or not. I believe Saddan Hussein has a hand in this, as well as American sympathizers. One thing is for sure. I now realize what a small world we live in.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

My husband has worked chem bio for years, first writing policy for the AF and now supporting the same office as a civilian. We were talking about this last night. The only countries that have had the capability for this type of development in the past few years would have been the US, Russian and good old Saddam Hussein. when Russian was breaking down, there were "bio agents" that people were willing to sell, no questions asked. As of now, there have been laws in place for years regarding the purchase of anthrax and it is not available in the open market or via the web.
Even the seeds for the naturally occuring anthrax are regulated. I asked my hubby about nuking mail and he doesn't know if this would kill the spores or for how long you would need to do it. It would be true to Saddam's style to instigate this and pass blame off on others...........just my opinion.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey guys , remember one thing , these terrorist be they internal or external are trying to destroy our way of life and create an anarchy were freedom can not exhist . It is our freedom which scares the nations in the middle east . There mentality and way of life have remained virtually unchanged for thousands of years .
If freedom and democratic governments were to find there way to these people there whole way of life would change . Women would be a viable part of the country instead of being treated as less than human . The natural resources would be used to build there nations, not to be hoarded by the small percentage of the ruling class . Why is it that some of the most wealthy nations in that region have some of the most poor and uneducated people on this planet . Its a control thing backed by a disstorted interpretation of there religion . It is time for this part of the world to grow up and to learn a new way of life . The middle east was the garden spot of the planet at one time but wars and the greed of the rulers have turned it into a desert wasteland .
Freedom and our way of life rule . It has been tasted by to many nations for its flame to be put out . Its time for a free and democratic middle east and a zero tolerance on terrorist activities . Of course thats just my opinion .....................


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Good job, Chiliboy! I, personally, refuse to be afraid. This whole thing has only made our nation stronger. If I die as a result of something they've pulled, so what? It will be graduation day for me. The idea of trading this aging old body for a new and spiritual one doesn't hurt my feelings one bit. Terrorists? They've just made us all one big family.


----------

